# Archived



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

.....removed....


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, 

Just want to wish you luck on your journey. 
I had exactly the same fear as you weight wise and our LA said it could be a concern so I started doing something about it I've lost a stone since our 1st meeting and la are pleased to see I am Doing something about it and said they will send us for early medicals and as long as they come back fine we shouldn't have a problem after speaking to sw on our prep course she said I have nothing to worry about and I'm sure you won't have anything to worry about either honey. We're just about to start home study. 

Don't worry about anything honey it will be fine. 

Good luck
Hugs 
Emma xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome Heluerto,

Hope the journey goes swiftly.  

I am a size 20 and when I asked they said weight is irrelevant as long as it does not stop you living your life and being able to run around after your kids.  My medical picked up that my BMI is not good but nothing else has ever been said or mentioned about it.  Dont know if that is just our LA or everywhere but thought it might help


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Heluerto!

Good for you on being proactive and sorting bits out now.  We also had to sort some debts before we continued our journey, so understand your frustrations, but equally it is great once you can continue in the knowledge that you are presenting as best you can.  Our SW didn't say no but did say that when it comes to matching a child's SW may well be put off, so she was concerned.  Anyways, get straight now as once you start it'll be crazy busy!!

Have you spoken to a few agencies?  Sometimes VAs are more flexible if you are actively showing you are putting things in place to combat possible issues.  Just a thought.  But not a guarantee, and if you are happy with your agency and SW then that counts for a hell of a lot.

Love Lolly xxx


----------

